# Wheel refurbishing in Cardiff?



## mattjonescardiff

Anyone know of a good place in Cardiff and how much they roughly charge?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Matt

I dont know what there work is like but it might be worth a call.
What car is it for?
http://www.lvvservices.com/alloy-wheel.htm


----------



## mattjonescardiff

A friends 3 series I am doing next week.

I'll try that link cheers mate. I remember you saying about them a while back.


----------



## crm

My MV2's need some serious work (can't get some tar/break dust bonded onto them off) and they're all kerbed (sp?). Can you let me know if these are any good, as if so, I'll give them a bell and get them to sort my wheels out too.

Cheers


----------



## -ROM-

http://www.alloysmart.co.uk/Contact.htm

Bit outside Cardiff, but a firend had her merc AMG wheels done there for a very reasonable price and they did a good job!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## PhilW

I know its a bit far but I'd reccomend steve at Alloy Polishing Service in Swansea all day long. Does all my engine bay polishing and has refurbed some wheels for me.

ALLOY POLISHING SERVICES
Gorseinon Rd, Penllergaer, Swansea, West Glamorgan SA4 9GE 
Tel: 07747 443214


----------



## Slangwerks

^^ Steve's work is very good, can't comment on the others!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Cheers mate. I like your entry for the monthly competition by the way. That golf looks dripping wet and glossy.


----------



## Guest

Go to reno wheel in bridgend. Best in south wales IMO.


----------



## Scud

Bailes1992 said:


> Go to reno wheel in bridgend. Best in south wales IMO.


How do you know Mr ?? my m8 had a rubbish job by them.


----------



## Huw

So can anybody post up befores & afters of any work done? Thinking of getting my wheels done this year & don't want to waste any money.


----------



## Scud

I checked out a couple of these for prices today,

For 19" wheels to be refurb and painted a different colour -

Autosmart - Looking at 250 + VAT
Reno Wheel - 95 +VAT per wheel.


----------



## mattyR

Try Afan Tyres in Port Talbot

I believe they are the only place in Wales that strip the wheel back to bare before completely recoating. Chemical strip followed by bead blast.

They powdercoat the base coat, then wet spray then laquer...all for £50 a wheel plus VAT.

I had a set of RSTT's done there last year and they were good. Taking a set of OZ Superturismo's to them this week for a matt black refinish

Matt


----------



## mattjonescardiff

mattyR said:


> Try Afan Tyres in Port Talbot
> 
> I believe they are the only place in Wales that strip the wheel back to bare before completely recoating. Chemical strip followed by bead blast.
> 
> They powdercoat the base coat, then wet spray then laquer...all for £50 a wheel plus VAT.
> 
> I had a set of RSTT's done there last year and they were good. Taking a set of OZ Superturismo's to them this week for a matt black refinish
> 
> Matt


Sounds like a comprehensive process for £50! Can they do it via courier?


----------



## mattyR

mattjonescardiff said:


> Sounds like a comprehensive process for £50! Can they do it via courier?


I took my wheels there personally.....because i needed the tyres swapping around(included in the price too!!!) but I don't see why they would not do it by courier.

give them a call 01639 886042 tell them that Matt with the blue TT sent you

Matt


----------



## Huw

mattyR said:


> Try Afan Tyres in Port Talbot
> 
> I believe they are the only place in Wales that strip the wheel back to bare before completely recoating. Chemical strip followed by bead blast.
> 
> They powdercoat the base coat, then wet spray then laquer...all for £50 a wheel plus VAT.
> 
> I had a set of RSTT's done there last year and they were good. Taking a set of OZ Superturismo's to them this week for a matt black refinish
> 
> Matt


Matt, do you have any pictures of the finished article? Afan are a few miles down the road from me, I've seen their ads in the local paper.


----------



## mattyR

Huw said:


> Matt, do you have any pictures of the finished article? Afan are a few miles down the road from me, I've seen their ads in the local paper.


Not the best pics in the world to be honest....took these when I sold the wheels.

























Matt


----------



## Huw

Cheers for that, they look pretty good.


----------



## Glossmax

Yes they do look good.
Did they need any repair work, kerbing etc?


----------



## mattyR

Pug_101 said:


> Yes they do look good.
> Did they need any repair work, kerbing etc?


yeah they were slightly kerbed...nothing too major though.

they told me they can match most finishes...if you were having wheels done singly. I wanted a darker silver.....more graphite....than the original brilliant silver and they made the paint up the colour I wanted.

i'm taking another set of wheels down there next week

Don't be put off by the appearance of the place either!!! They do a lot of commercial vehicles and it can look not the cleanest but they were really careful mounting my tyres and stuff

Matt


----------



## Glossmax

Did they repair the wheel in with the price or was the damage made to look tidy?
Can't tell from the photos sorry.


----------



## mattyR

Pug_101 said:


> Did they repair the wheel in with the price or was the damage made to look tidy?
> Can't tell from the photos sorry.


To be honest most of the damage to my wheels would have come out when they stripped the old paint.

Any damage that would have remained would have been removed by sanding. There was none severe enough to require welding up etc. I'm not sure thye would be able to weld build up more severe damage....you'd have to call them and ask

Matt


----------



## Glossmax

Thanks Matt appreciate the answers.


----------



## jazzmanfq

Huw said:


> Matt, do you have any pictures of the finished article? Afan are a few miles down the road from me, I've seen their ads in the local paper.


am taking my wheels to these tommorow and collecting next week, will post a before /after if you want guys?:thumb:


----------



## Scud

Ask them for a group buy, i got a set of 19's wanting refurbing too


----------



## wibble

The 2 front wheels on mine need doing too


----------



## Scud

Where in the rhondda you from Wibble ?


----------



## wibble

Treorchy


----------



## Scud

wibble said:


> Treorchy


Tidy im from tonypandy but my old girl lives up there.


----------



## wibble

I'll have to keep an eye out for you then


----------



## jazzmanfq

as promised:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax

Good luck keeping them clean 
Nice looking motor Jazz


----------



## jazzmanfq

got some wheel wax to help cleaned them and waxed twice:doublesho!!!


----------



## Scud

What did they charge you for to have them done ? and who done them ?


Also guys i have had a number given to me for a mobile refurbisher, if you want it let me know.


----------



## Huw

Looks nice Jazz. They appear to have done a good job.


----------



## jazzmanfq

afan tyres port talbot tel 01639886042- the owners son does refurbs, apparently it was that or do mots and think they made the right choice.
apparently they avg 100 wheels a week. for my "17's were £50 a wheel including refitting/ balancing tyres includes colours too. i paid £235 which includes vat. nice people and good service. hopefully they[wheels] will stand the test of time:thumb: JAZZ


----------



## wylie coyote

Hi Guys,

I'm in mourning today as i've just kerbed my Ed30's front wheel

Can anyone who's had their alloys done by someone mentioned in this thread, give me an update? Or any new recommendations?

Are these guys in Port Talbot one of the best or anyone nearer Cardiff? Port Talbot a bit out of my way, but willing to travel for good work.

Cheers all:wave:

:thumb:


----------



## Scud

I've seen wheels in the flesh done by these guys ( wheels belonged to Matt ) and they looked good, my 19's will be going there when funds allow.


----------



## mattyR

Sorry i've missed this one a bit!!

I'll try and get some pics of my wheels done by Afan Tyres up later.

They did them in powdercoated black first and i was not happy as i wanted more of a satin finish...plus there were one or two runs in the powdercoat. I went with an anthracite colour in the end and thye are much better!!

Matt


----------



## wylie coyote

Matt,

Have you got the pics of your alloys for me? Interested to have a look at the colour too, because if they can't match the OE colour I might have all 4 done....

:thumb:


----------



## mattyR

Done the photo's....just need to get them on photobucket and I'll get them posted up....apologies

matt


----------



## wylie coyote

Matt,

the suspense is killing me:thumb:

:tumbleweed:


----------



## wylie coyote

Anyone:tumbleweed:


----------



## Glossmax

Looks like your in for a bit of a wait


----------



## mattyR

Sorry lads....been off line for yonks!!

Here's some pics


















































Oh and a gratuitous shot of my engine bay and recently pc'd roof!!

















PS...If any one knows someone after a seriously nice TT then drop me a PM!!

Matt


----------

